# ****Your Baller and slammed Cabrio pics please****



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

I am just picking up a 96 blue Cabrio and would like to see some pics of what I could do with it.

So far my thoughts are to put my Zender sports on it, coils, maybe shaved front lights and have the seats re dyed.


Would be great if people would post up some of the specs with it.
Suspension:
wheel offsets:


thanks in advance:beer::beer::beer:

pics I found off other pages: none of these are my pics or cars just some sick hot rides!!!:thumbup:









































**

































amazing!





















































oOga said:


> Put these pics up in another thread but ill join in the fun...















































































































































































wow!!!




















































































































my fav pic....


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4551527-post-your-best-pic-of-your-cabrio

check in here!


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

thanks... checked link and there are some sick cars... any more pics anyone has would be great.


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

more:







































































































































































































































































































need more to do....


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

this deserves to be in here...


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

how about some pics of your 96


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

86vwgti8v said:


> how about some pics of your 96




























Here ya go....


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

Rheinland Technik said:


>


nice... that is a very rare color right there!:thumbup:


----------



## hollywood1 (Jul 22, 2010)

*2000 cabrio n.y.c*


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

hollywood... 

looking good!


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes, it is a rare color. My project Cabrio is currently Classic Green, but will be painted a semi rare color as well, but everyone will have to wait to see what that is.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

lifeisphunke said:


> Here ya go....




:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

#2 is super sick. 

This thread is exhausting!

The specs on the orange cabrio are/were: 17x7 5x100 Borbet Exor OEM wheels, H&R 60/40mm mk3 VR6 lowering springs, 205/40/17 tires. No spacers. Bilstein sport struts


----------



## mrrebo057 (Dec 7, 2005)

my pig


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MK3Vr98 (Apr 9, 2009)

What Part of CT are you from i think i seen ur car in Meriden Once or twice? 860:thumbup:

Sorry No Ballin ass wheels or stance :banghead: Just got her threw some suspension and Magnaflow exhaust on an called it a day...for now.


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

you pig on keskin wheels? looks nice .


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

MK3Vr98 said:


> What Part of CT are you from i think i seen ur car in Meriden Once or twice? 860:thumbup:
> 
> Sorry No Ballin ass wheels or stance :banghead: Just got her threw some suspension and Magnaflow exhaust on an called it a day...for now.


looking good... you need some better pics I cant tell what the color is from those.


----------



## Magmakensuke (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## mrrebo057 (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm 203 outside bpt


----------



## MK3Vr98 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeahh Sorry about the isshhty Pics. i need a better camera ASAP but its Seq Green. pretty clean too just got it a while ago from FL but im a little worried about what winters going to do to her this year..... :screwy:


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

I can see the color better on my work computer... hmmm

looks good. keep it up. going to h20?


----------



## MK3Vr98 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yesssir. i'll be out that way thursday night but leavin early Sunday i'll keep an eye out for u at the show. and hopefully be able to swing by the GTG at rita's with u guys! :beer::beer:


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

MK3Vr98 said:


> Yesssir. i'll be out that way thursday night but leavin early Sunday i'll keep an eye out for u at the show. and hopefully be able to swing by the GTG at rita's with u guys! :beer::beer:


ok sounds awesome... we will have it sat so hopefully you should be able to make it...


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## jettaglisteve (Dec 2, 2002)

i know there is already pics of my cab up top... 
but here is some more with the suspension and wheel info

Suspension: patec holeshots v2 w/ about 1 inc of thread up front and 1.5 incs in the rear
Wheels: Artec (yes, pre RH switch) cups 16x7.5 w/ 205 40 16's 
going to switc to Ats type 10's in 17 soon... so i can go lower...


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

looks good... ats 10's are very nice wheels


----------



## hollywood1 (Jul 22, 2010)

*New pic of my cabrio with White borbet type t*


----------



## Skumpen (Aug 17, 2010)

Pics of my MK3

9X16 Borbet A ET15 205/40R16 



















More pics will come!


----------



## WaWa Rallye (Jul 31, 2010)

THE LAST CAR IN THIS SET IS MINE







































































































































































































































































































need more to do....[/QUOTE]


----------



## WaWa Rallye (Jul 31, 2010)

lifeisphunke said:


>



this is my car also!


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

very nice car....


----------



## oOga (Jun 8, 2009)

Almost road worthy...she's been down for a while.


----------



## SHAUNB337 (Nov 12, 2003)

my vr year round daily


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

^^^met you at H20 at the cabrio GTG ^^^ amazing car and def a good dude!!! 




mine is not really a true daily... I dont drive it in snow, or rain if I can help it. 








recent pic...


----------



## SHAUNB337 (Nov 12, 2003)

lifeisphunke said:


> ^^^met you at H20 at the cabrio GTG ^^^ amazing car and def a good dude!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I remember you. Thanks for the kind words, also good luck on your swap. I am tuned in. I have no choice but to drive mine year round snow and all 50 miles a day.


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

sometimes I wish I was dailing mine just to drive it more.


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

few posted in the stance thread today..


----------



## WaWa Rallye (Jul 31, 2010)

*Few cabby pix i have"pix of my 2 car's kinda heavy" sorry*

























































































































































































































































































































































I JUST SEEN SOME PEOPLE HAD ENG.BAY SHOTS SO HERES MINE:


----------



## cgodshall (Oct 7, 2009)

teddy bear hub caps?!?! WHAA? thats pretty sick


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

cgodshall said:


> teddy bear hub caps?!?! WHAA? thats pretty sick



Not hubcaps. Ronal Teddy Bears


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

sm nice pics in here... lets keep it going.


----------



## hernameisRIO (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm pretty partial to the bears myself

They're a caddy pearl white now though and she might be just a tick lower than that pic


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

it was nice to see my car in the main post. here's a pretty recent pic with my jetta front end


----------



## dash cunning (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

nice mk1's but this is a mk3 cabrio thread...


----------



## MK3Vr98 (Apr 9, 2009)

Sory i Missed you guys at H20 i was busy drinking away my dented rockers due to my hotel speedbumps! and the ones in the green turtle parking lot! :thumbdown:

PS i dont mean to thread jack but if any of you have done the mk3.5 Front end Conversion on you mk3 and left the rear bumper i want to see them! i may be doing this in the future but not sure how stupid its going to look with the mk4 bumper and the mk3 textured tops in the rear....yeah, yeah i know :what:


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

I dont think it will look good, and dont have any pics like that.. (note I am not a fan of the newwer front ends either:thumbdown

I owned a mk4 it sucked, thae last thing I would want to do is make my car like the crappiest product vw ever put out.


but to each their own, and If I see a pic I will post it up.:thumbup:


----------



## .Giacomo. (May 5, 2008)




----------



## MK3Vr98 (Apr 9, 2009)

lifeisphunke said:


> I dont think it will look good, and dont have any pics like that.. (note I am not a fan of the newwer front ends either:thumbdown
> 
> I owned a mk4 it sucked, thae last thing I would want to do is make my car like the crappiest product vw ever put out.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: x2 on all mk4's being made for the Junkyard. haha ive actually only seen one 3.5 cabby that made me want a newwer front end if i had the pic i would post it but its witha burgandy top.... slammmed on some twists i belive. :thumbup:


----------



## redcabby98 (Jan 24, 2010)

MK3Vr98 said:


> :thumbup: x2 on all mk4's being made for the Junkyard. haha ive actually only seen one 3.5 cabby that made me want a newwer front end if i had the pic i would post it but its witha burgandy top.... slammmed on some twists i belive. :thumbup:


mk3.5 cabrio chassis, engine, and tranny are all the same as the mk3 cabrio's. the only thing that is different is the body....if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

redcabby98 said:


> mk3.5 cabrio chassis, engine, and tranny are all the same as the mk3 cabrio's. the only thing that is different is the body....if i'm not mistaken.


interior is different and they all had power roofs... I like the early interior better but a power roof would be nice


----------



## redcabby98 (Jan 24, 2010)

this is my car when i first bought it








then i had it on 16" bbs' 








and now i have it on for 15" bugattis. i'll post some pics tomorrow
sorry it's such a piece of **** :banghead:


----------



## redcabby98 (Jan 24, 2010)

lifeisphunke said:


> interior is different and they all had power roofs... I like the early interior better but a power roof would be nice


what's different about the interior besides the shift knob, steering wheel, and colors in the dash? the seats are the same. and i have a mk3 cabby with a power roof


----------



## oOga (Jun 8, 2009)

^they also have a dimpled dash and glove compartment which was not standard on most mk3's.

My mk3.5 does not have a power top so I think its not standard on all mk3.5's


----------



## WaWa Rallye (Jul 31, 2010)

redcabby98 said:


> mk3.5 cabrio chassis, engine, and tranny are all the same as the mk3 cabrio's. the only thing that is different is the body....if i'm not mistaken.


Yeah NO ....EVERYTHING IS THE SAME BUT DASH,BUMPERS,GRILL,HEADLIGHTS...If the dash wasn't a texure dash it be the same!

if u look at mt pix i have owed both and have swaped many of parts back and forth.....how ever if you do a jetta swap people also will tell ya u need to swap the core support also not true....all u need to swap is grill lites and hood


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

interior has different lights in dash....

door cards are flat not puffy

seats are different

carpet is made out of a different material


trunk is different


some other small things


----------



## cornflakes (Aug 8, 2010)

dash cunning said:


>


by far the best cabrio pic in this thread or any other i've seen on this forum.


----------



## 90Kabby (Feb 2, 2005)

*Show us more please.*



dash cunning said:


>


Show us more please. your teasing.


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

No dont... go post them in a mk1 thread!


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

not mine just posted in the stance thread, this car looks wicked!!


----------



## oOga (Jun 8, 2009)

This is my "Wolfdog Edition" cabrio...


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

slammed yes, baller no but with a 1.8t that makes it my kind of baller all go no show, seriously if you rolled next to this thing on the highway you would have no idea that the tires break loose in 3rd :laugh:


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats a nice car and a very cool dog! 




1.8t cabrio.. must be fun... (big turbo?)


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

nope k03s from a GTI pushed well past its limits and its starting to show :banghead:, this winter it gets stroked to 2.0 and most likely a gt30 will be added


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

posted in the mk3 stance thread...


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

^ :thumbup:


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

My buddy took this of me a few weeks ago... bad angle but decent roller I think


----------



## 4G63Turbo (Dec 16, 2004)

lovely:thumbup:


----------



## Alliegator (Apr 12, 2005)

Here's my daily before some ******* smashed into her.


























Post accident:


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

man that sucks, was such a nice looking ride.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

^^ Nice pic man! ^^ car is looking great.


----------



## v.dubluv (Jan 5, 2009)

*money pit & i love it!*


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


What wheels are on this?


----------



## a4edwin (Nov 14, 2010)

oOga said:


> Almost road worthy...she's been down for a while.


what size tires?


----------



## oOga (Jun 8, 2009)

a4edwin said:


> what size tires?


195/45/16's


----------



## CabrioGirl21 (Nov 13, 2007)

nothing to crazy...pic from the 2010 season,which is the first year i started modding her:


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

CabrioGirl21 said:


> nothing to crazy...pic from the 2010 season,which is the first year i started modding her:


looks good. it sits well and the wheels really fit the car. :thumbup:


----------



## oOga (Jun 8, 2009)

Took these today when I went walking with my wolfdog at the nature trails in the everglades national park.

Car was absolutely filthy..


----------



## CHANEL (Nov 3, 2004)

*my cab with shmidt modernlines 3 pcs 16x10.5*


----------



## CHANEL (Nov 3, 2004)

*mk1 14x9*











also part of my colection mk1 cabrio 14x9 KERSCHER CALYPSO


----------



## ON3GO (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## CHANEL (Nov 3, 2004)

CHANEL said:


> also part of my colection mk1 cabrio 14x9 KERSCHER CALYPSO


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

oOga said:


> Took these today when I went walking with my wolfdog at the nature trails in the everglades national park.
> 
> Car was absolutely filthy..


Your car looks great and your dog is amazing, makes me miss mine wicked bad.  I had an Alaskan malamute that looked very similar.


----------



## ih8hyts (Oct 9, 2009)

86vwgti8v said:


>


what mudflaps are those on the rear?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Just the stock flaps. They almost need to come off I like them though.


----------



## burtonxbordr94 (Jul 6, 2010)

this kinda takes my head for a spin... hahaha very cool though, original :beer:


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

I am not a big fan of that car, the work to make that look like that must be alot, I just dont like the look. maybe if it was one color.


----------



## 6thGenLogan (Jan 7, 2011)

might look better one color


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

The bumper doesn't fit.


----------



## jachong (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's mine... before the snow and salt...


----------



## vwcabman (Jun 13, 2008)

oOga said:


> Took these today when I went walking with my wolfdog at the nature trails in the everglades national park.
> 
> Car was absolutely filthy..


can u get pics from the rear i wanna see how low u can go on these rims wats the specs im about to buy some this summer 16x7.5 fronts and 9s in rear with 205 45s all round .. wats ur specs on urs


----------



## vwcabman (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Phatr1s (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow!!! It nice and clean, well done!


----------



## Phatr1s (Feb 25, 2011)

jachong said:


> Here's mine... before the snow and salt...


Wow! Nice & clean, well done!


----------



## dubdriver808 (Sep 22, 2006)

808 cabrio still under construction


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

Am I low enough? :laugh:


----------



## burtonxbordr94 (Jul 6, 2010)

lifeisphunke said:


> I am not a big fan of that car, the work to make that look like that must be alot, I just dont like the look. maybe if it was one color.


agreed... i just like the concept... it would be much cooler if it was all one color


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

Sven7 said:


> Am I low enough? :laugh:




simple answer, never!


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

Let's bump this, we need more tuna baskets.


----------



## Jamebow (Feb 28, 2010)

*Mine*


----------



## vwcabman (Jun 13, 2008)

lifeisphunke said:


> I am not a big fan of that car, the work to make that look like that must be alot, I just dont like the look. maybe if it was one color.


agreed it has all mk5 front on it even under hood its sick


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

pg4 owned!














































same car


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

here's some more of mine:


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

so sick


----------



## cabrio20vt (May 19, 2009)




----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

cabrio20vt said:


>


Gorgeous.


----------



## gustavo21 (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## cassabx (Mar 3, 2008)

ElevatedGaze said:


> here's some more of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## three40jordy (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## 6thGenLogan (Jan 7, 2011)

im diggin the cover


----------



## junk87gti (Apr 16, 2003)

heres mine alittle dirty and unfinished and very blue


----------



## cabrio20vt (May 19, 2009)




----------



## SBwagon (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## tmmorin (May 10, 2010)

shortkyle said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> What wheels are on this?


Schmidt Modern Lines. Just picked some up for my jetta :beer:


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

where I am going with mine.....


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

wow, man that's pretty clean.
what are the silver holes for on the seat bottoms and door cards?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Looks. I didn't like them at first but they grew on me. Dude that did it said he was inspired by vintage ferarri's.


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

probably the only thing i'd undo.

here's my piece:
Disclaimer: Not baller, just slammed.


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

Very much so. :thumbup:


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

PKstrategy said:


> here's my piece:
> Disclaimer: Not baller, just slammed.


Looking good man. wheels and a door and your golden.


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

lifeisphunke said:


> Looking good man. wheels and a door and your golden.


Shoot man...I'd roll in that all day long


----------



## SBwagon (Jan 23, 2010)

took acouple more pix.....


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

looking good.. your wicked low. :thumbup: how your rockers and pinch welds doing?


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## SBwagon (Jan 23, 2010)

lifeisphunke said:


> looking good.. your wicked low. :thumbup: how your rockers and pinch welds doing?


they r taking a beating. lol. it only hits when i go into parking lots....


----------



## 6thGenLogan (Jan 7, 2011)

Ocerg2200 said:


>


are those the clipper flares? and i want your wheels


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

6thGenLogan said:


> are those the clipper flares? and i want your wheels


They're Wolfsburg edition flares. And I put 4 hours into each wheel repolishing them, it was well worth it.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## Jamebow (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## iPrevailed (Nov 8, 2009)

what are the offsets on the mk3.5's?


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## originalvw (Jan 30, 2007)

^nice clubsports hose rack there.


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

D90 hose reel.
didn't know what else to do with a 6" wide wheel :laugh:


----------



## originalvw (Jan 30, 2007)

PKstrategy said:


> D90 hose reel.
> didn't know what else to do with a 6" wide wheel :laugh:


oh **** ya my bad i know you got clubsports on ur golf!!
u have two sick rides there


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

haha no prob and thanks man
The clubsports were sold recently
The GTI is sitting the garage awaiting surgery


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

This is my Cabrio... will be going lower once the fenders and fender liner is taken care of...


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

Green lantern, that looks dope man
But i'm going to be the 1st to tell you that the green tails don't go with it whatsoever.
heck, i'd even run the stock GL tails to offset the amber markers and such.
OZ's :thumbup:


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

yeah I am with Pk .. nice car

this is the list of present tails I ended up with figuring out the right set for mine. (all red)
stock, all red, ecode hella's , smoked gti, blue, all red euro striped , red smoke red. 


car looks good though. ecoded euro tails would be the best imop. if you want a pic of them I will snag one.


----------



## 02Cabrio (Apr 27, 2011)

Nothing special yet...we just picked it up last monday for $3500 with 95k on the clock and by wednesday I had to put Icon wheels on it. Lots of mods to come so please don't flame yet. Also its the fiances' daily driver.


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

Damn PK cabbie is looking dope!! 
86- your interior is sweet!!! 
I can now start plahying with my car again..... some recent shots!!


----------



## redcabby98 (Jan 24, 2010)

yo pk. this is how the wheels came out ;P


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

PKstrategy said:


> Green lantern, that looks dope man
> But i'm going to be the 1st to tell you that the green tails don't go with it whatsoever.
> heck, i'd even run the stock GL tails to offset the amber markers and such.
> OZ's :thumbup:


Thank you for you advice! Story is with the Green Tails is i purchased green side markers etc and they never arrived so i just kept the tails and picked up the amber markers. The tails will be coming off this weekend. I'm over them. Plus i get pulled over constantly. 



lifeisphunke said:


> yeah I am with Pk .. nice car
> 
> this is the list of present tails I ended up with figuring out the right set for mine. (all red)
> stock, all red, ecode hella's , smoked gti, blue, all red euro striped , red smoke red.
> ...


Thanks man! I would love to see a pic of those euro tails.

Might be picking up another cabrio this weekend...


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## cabrio20vt (May 19, 2009)

my 79 vr6 almost done


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

redcabby, those steelies came out dope!
Ricky, ya finally posted here huh? :laugh:
looks dope as usual. classy as ****


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

cabrio20vt said:


> my 79 vr6 almost done


Where did you run the positive cable for the battery? In the car or outside?


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

polofreaks said:


>


So sick. Whats the suspense set up?


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

PKstrategy said:


> redcabby, those steelies came out dope!
> Ricky, ya finally posted here huh? :laugh:
> looks dope as usual. classy as ****


lol werd. . . good some new goodies in today too. .. ..  



Green_Lantern98 said:


> So sick. Whats the suspense set up?


Thanks . .. . . bagged on air-lifts


----------



## jessydubb (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

Jessydubb do you plan on lowering it? I like the purple :thumbup:


----------



## 4G63Turbo (Dec 16, 2004)

any pictures of the setup?


----------



## jessydubb (Jun 14, 2010)

Ocerg - i think it's because of the contrast but I am low I have fk streelines, I just got a fener roller to so I'm planning on putting my 20 mm spacers on and going a bit lower :laugh:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

??? what happened ??? hope its not bad man.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Not sure what happened, pulled into gas station and it turned off, tried to restart, it sputtered then fell. Pushed it to the pump cause it was acting like it was out of gas and nothing. Every now and then it would gurgle after letting off the key but eventually the starter went too....


----------



## Schlen (May 12, 2011)

Hey guys, i really like this setup, anyone know the specs on it?


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

Looks like Aristos with some spacers.


----------



## vwkidd8v87 (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Schlen (May 12, 2011)

Ocerg2200 said:


> Looks like Aristos with some spacers.


Looks like you've cracked the case..


----------



## jagerauto (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll whore lol










And my douche bag status/driving lol


----------



## Exton_Dubs (Jul 30, 2006)

*Work in Progress*

Just got the ABA with R1 carb swap completed, still waiting to get my wheels done and on to set the suspension height. Here is a quick pic I snapped today.


----------



## originalvw (Jan 30, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us








[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mtemal (Apr 8, 2010)

From VW Cabby top replaced


----------



## marvinr9 (May 29, 2011)

great car

i want one!!! soon!!


----------



## vwcabman (Jun 13, 2008)

tucsonlocal said:


> Hey guys, i really like this setup, anyone know the specs on it?


5x100 swap and aristos


----------



## ElBebo (Apr 20, 2004)

*Cabriolet / Corrado --- ROIWAT*

1992 Triple Black Cabby, Miami FL



El Bebo


----------



## timarc (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## three40jordy (Oct 5, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## DE_02_GTI (Jun 28, 2006)

It is not as baller as your rides, but here is my daily.


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## cabrio20vt (May 19, 2009)

almost finisted :thumbup:


----------



## vwcabman (Jun 13, 2008)

sittin outside shop with my weekend fun car


----------



## smmx (Jun 12, 2011)

*What size rims and tires PKstrategy?*

Curious what rims and tire your cabby is on.


----------



## vwcabman (Jun 13, 2008)

mine ? flyers for now im refinishing my borbets


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

another


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

smmx said:


> Curious what rims and tire your cabby is on.


TSW Stealths in 17x7 ET 38
195/40/17 Continental Conti sport 2's


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

pk the car is looking good...


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

thanks b, still need a driver's door.
the replacement is more or less as crap as the one the car came with.


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

you going to cult? I plan on going this year....


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

working on some new ish......

:wave:


----------



## SBwagon (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

when is it?










this hood will be no more soon.


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

VW Cult Classic - part6
Sunday June 26th 2011 at living memorial park on RT309 in Coopersburg Pa. A laid back, fun day full of vw, audi's and other euro cars.




JUNE 26th! 2011 VW CULT CLASSIC! in coopersburg pa

much more info to come!

NOTHING LEAVES STOCK'S

VW CULT CLASSIC PART6!
INFO THREAD....

--SUNDAY JUNE 26TH 2011.

--GATES OPEN AT 8 AM
--SHOW CAR ENTRY TILL 12:00 IF YOU WANT TO GET JUDGED BY YOUR PEERS

--LOCATION IS THE SAME. LIVING MEMORIAL PARK ON RT309 COOPERSBURG PA. ADDRESS-- 230 EAST LANDIS STREET COOPERSBURG PA and yes the highway is finished!!

--SHOW CAR COST OF $15 EACH AND $1.00 FOR GENERAL PARKING

-- vendor spots are $40 for used parts. new parts and business venders please contact us 1st

-- FOOD IS CHEAP AS ALWAYS WITH HOTDOGS, HAMBURGERS, ICE CREAM, SODAS AND WATER ETC FOR WAY WAY LESS THEN NORMAL SHOW FOOD...AND BETTER!

--SHOW FUN.... CAR SHOW, MANY VENDORS AND SPONSORS, ICE CREAM/COFFEE SHOP, BASEBALL AND FOOTBALL FIELDS, TENNIS COURTS, PLAYGROUND AND A POOL...MORE TOO COME I'M SURE!

SEE YOU ALL THERE!

THANKS, JOSH AND THE CREW


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

cabbievr6 said:


> working on some new ish......
> 
> :wave:



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:very nice, specs?


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## DubbernutVR6Cab (Jun 17, 2011)

*My Cab*

Hi all

First post thought d put some pics of my cab up.
Full VR conversion and loads of other stuff.


----------



## jagerauto (Jun 4, 2009)

Well R.I.P....

























AND THE NEW ONE! WIP! 

hopefully before h20 I have this one looking good!


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

lifeisphunke said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:very nice, specs?


16x9 r 16x8.5 f ET 21, 22. They are from a BMW 635 I need them filled and re drilled still.


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

jagerauto said:


> Well R.I.P....


if you dont mind me asking what caused that fire???


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

Noodleboy said:


> if you dont mind me asking what caused that fire???


X2


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

In the 'for sale' section, he said it was the headlight switch that went up in flames, taking out the rest of the dashboard. Just another reason to relay your headlights.


----------



## jagerauto (Jun 4, 2009)

CajunSpike said:


> In the 'for sale' section, he said it was the headlight switch that went up in flames, taking out the rest of the dashboard. Just another reason to relay your headlights.



yes its a sad story, lol. Actually i had HID's and now im on a HID strike!. They were relayed so idk :screwy: but the headlight switch melted and caught fire, I still cant believe there is not a fuse for that. or at least it did not blow..


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

I had hids in the one I bought and I took them out. Now I'm really glad I did. Sorry about your loss but the new one looks like it's gonna be pretty sick as well


----------



## soolow (Jan 28, 2010)

heres my heap, hubcap stance


----------



## glx2.8 (Jan 24, 2007)

tucsonlocal said:


> Hey guys, i really like this setup, anyone know the specs on it?


5x100 swap with 15mm spacers in the back i believe.... mk4 vr swap with mk3 intake mani, vortec supercharged, minty fresh, just judged this car at a show on sunday.


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

this is the only pic i have of my cabby as i just got it bone stock with a ghetto exhaust system two weeks ago for a daily while i spruce up the coupe.....
i then dropped, corrado steelies, 270 autotech cam, k&n panel and swiss'd airbox, redid exhaust, and a pem from bfi. (and it's still pretty slow lmao :laugh:laugh:


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

****ty cell shot


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

oldschool eighty8 said:


> ****ty cell shot


:thumbup:


----------



## uzi did it (Jun 29, 2010)

fat boy


----------



## uzi did it (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## 4G63Turbo (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## SHAUNB337 (Nov 12, 2003)

*PM ME IF INTERESTED IN A EURO CABBY TRUNK LID*


----------



## frenchdude (Aug 22, 2011)

uzi did it said:


>



Niiiiiiiiceeeeee! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Really missing the Cabrio on these nice Summer days!


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

that used to be yours? 
I loved that thing!


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

What size tire is that. Looks way too tall


----------



## uzi did it (Jun 29, 2010)

its a 215 40 17 on a 10. i'm going to run a 225 35 17 and see if i can get the tire down some. 

i've got 185 35's sitting at the shop waiting for the rears to get messed with


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

Alot of nice Cabrios! Makes me wish I still had mine!


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

4G63Turbo said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## G-Dubb (Mar 23, 2006)

Bump! Anymore pics for inspiration? Just picked up a cabby a few weeks ago.


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## redcabby98 (Jan 24, 2010)

G-Dubb said:


> Bump! Anymore pics for inspiration? Just picked up a cabby a few weeks ago.


there's a whole thread full of inspiration :screwy:
GL with the cabby though


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

:wave:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

ive been waiting for more MK1s in here....nice


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

This is one I took today while i was working in the back yard...


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

Dual rounds look great PK


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks man

I can't see your pics bc of stupid work intranet :banghead:


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

Your not miss out on much


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

polofreaks said:


>


 Great photo! Great Cabby! :thumbup:


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

Green_Lantern98 said:


> Great photo! Great Cabby! :thumbup:


 thanks


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

very nice dude, hows that new project coming along? 

and a nice roller mostly aired out


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

bout to get on that in a few . . just got all the drill bits :thumbup: 

Some old school shots of my old cabby. .. ..


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

vwb5t said:


> very nice dude, hows that new project coming along? and a nice roller mostly aired out


----------



## glover_97cabrio (May 27, 2011)

she is still work in progress just did the swap thursday.... gotta settle on a color


----------



## G-Dubb (Mar 23, 2006)

vwb5t said:


>


What are the specs/offsets on those wheels? Tire size?


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

glover_97cabrio said:


> she is still work in progress just did the swap thursday.... gotta settle on a color


id vote toffee brown metallic (mk6 Jetta sportwagen), or for a more classic vw color, terra brown metallic (rare mk2 color). i think it would be a classy look to go with your cream colored top.


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

G-Dubb said:


> What are the specs/offsets on those wheels? Tire size?


16x8 ET 30, 4x100 bolt pattern and they will be forsale soon


----------



## shabby_cabby (Aug 26, 2011)

*my baby *


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## blowndeep (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## cabriorubbin13 (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## glover_97cabrio (May 27, 2011)

not as low as i would want but being it snowed last night ... low as im going till spring:laugh:


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

some rollers from Vagabahn this weekend! 




So now its time for the winter work over! more power!! new color! new wheels!! etc....:wave:


----------



## sinba (Jun 24, 2007)

*my cabby*


----------



## jcrouchvdub (Jan 6, 2010)

Mine


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

jcrouchvdub said:


>


Finally! i find out whose car this is. This has been bugging me since Brokedown, but what in hell are those wheels and where did you get them? i love them! and they look really good in red.


----------



## jcrouchvdub (Jan 6, 2010)

Lol sorry bro I just traded for this cabby for my vr jetta but I asked the same thing about the wheels the kid told me that he bought them from a kid that said they were 4x100 truck wheels. Well turns out they wernt 4x100 and he had to get them re drilled so pretty much you will never find them on a Vw there white now tho but I love this car it's by far one of my top 3 favorite cabrios :laugh:


----------



## tylando (May 19, 2008)

Hey I found me!










Found me twice actually in this thread, and theyre not even good pics lol


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

tylando said:


> Hey I found me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love those rims so much. One day.


----------



## kinggargantuan (Jun 4, 2011)

soolow said:


> heres my heap, hubcap stance


what roofrack is that? doesnt look like votex


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

kinggargantuan said:


> what roofrack is that? doesnt look like votex


thats just some random rack layed on its not mounted . . . :bs:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

polofreaks said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## euro4-DoOr (Apr 9, 2004)

not baller, but I like it........


----------



## EmilyEmlyEm (Jan 1, 2011)

**

The awkward moment when you're ride height is sub-par D:
















next spring :laugh: Expect greatness. Until then, at least I can clear speed bumps :thumbup:


----------



## h20melon (Jun 20, 2011)

because i can and i love my cabrio;










my little project


----------



## jettaglisteve (Dec 2, 2002)

still not baller but closer...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Sticky this one too?....:d


----------



## static-psi (Jan 19, 2009)

my 2000 cabrio


----------



## DjTheKidd (Dec 6, 2011)

euro4-DoOr said:


> not baller, but I like it........




What wheels are these and what are your setup specs. That looks great!


----------



## WaWa Rallye (Jul 31, 2010)

I love looking at all the cabbies on here and :laugh:ing most of you guys are like 5 yrs behind!
THERES ONLY 7-8 REAL CABBYS OUT THERE...NOT IN ANY ORDER HERE BUT!

1.NEAL "EUROPARTS.COM"
2.CHRIS DIRTY JERSEY
3.ME CABRIO_KID
4.MIKE GRAYISH BLUE VR6 CAR
5 TEARN WEE-DUB
6 DAVE ORANGE R32 MODDED FROM WV
7JEN FROM HOME GROWEN

WE STARTED THE CABBIE CLASS!


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

WaWa Rallye said:


> I love looking at all the cabbies on here and :laugh:ing most of you guys are like 5 yrs behind!
> THERES ONLY 7-8 REAL CABBYS OUT THERE...NOT IN ANY ORDER HERE BUT!
> 
> 1.NEAL "EUROPARTS.COM"
> ...


 WOW dude really? :screwy:
That is some bold and ignorant **** to say!


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

cabbievr6 said:


> WOW dude really? :screwy:
> That is some bold and ignorant **** to say!


I know right, and he couldn't even post a pic of how to do it "the right way".


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

....and I guess he forgot about VWsports' Mulberry cabrio, and EuroTech's Red Cabrio from back in the mid to late 90's!!!


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

WaWa Rallye said:


> THERES ONLY 7-8 REAL CABBYS OUT THERE.


I'm so confused now.... I was pretty sure my cabby was real but if I paid 2,000 for a knockoff I'm gonna be pretty pissed off!!!


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

^:laugh:


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

WaWa Rallye said:


> I love looking at all the cabbies on here and :laugh:ing most of you guys are like 5 yrs behind!
> THERES ONLY 7-8 REAL CABBYS OUT THERE...NOT IN ANY ORDER HERE BUT!
> 
> 1.NEAL "EUROPARTS.COM"
> ...



this dude is a tool. . .. . . . .


----------



## michael2011 (Dec 8, 2011)

ECS Tuning said:


> :thumbup:


robot?

or,Photoshop it?


----------



## uzi did it (Jun 29, 2010)

enjoy fellas. 

watch in 1080P







































































































































my favorite out of the set

































yours truly 










don't be afraid to let this media spread like a wildfire 

see you all next year


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

:thumbup: last 5 pics are awsome!!!


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

Is that a real cabby or is it fake and is he way behind to???

Btw car is sick and congrats on your little one.


----------



## shabby_cabby (Aug 26, 2011)

I swear vw and audi guys make the best videos


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

shabby_cabby said:


> I swear vw and audi guys make the best videos


x2:thumbup:


----------



## static-psi (Jan 19, 2009)

WaWa Rallye said:


> I love looking at all the cabbies on here and :laugh:ing most of you guys are like 5 yrs behind!
> THERES ONLY 7-8 REAL CABBYS OUT THERE...NOT IN ANY ORDER HERE BUT!
> 
> 1.NEAL "EUROPARTS.COM"
> ...



Wow.... Really?? I knew Tearn back in the day infact I had a " semi known" cabrio at at the time being in high school, placed at volksfest no big deal and I had no clue why I did. Eather way you can't say you started ****. Thats like me saying I started the whole euro scene. Stop droping names and gtfo . Happy holidays :snowcool:


----------



## 4G63Turbo (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## thestu90 (Oct 19, 2009)

My bagged vr6 cabrilo. Still a lot of work to go!


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

It's not real but it's paid for. 

That's at ride height.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

jcrouchvdub said:


>


yeeee frog bridge


----------



## SBwagon (Jan 23, 2010)

*pix from dustoff 2012*


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

Ballin!!


----------



## JDub89 (May 22, 2008)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## jaymeb34n (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## vegitarianwagen (Jan 27, 2007)

I just picked up this 01 last wednesday so that i could stop driving my mk4 so much. got the kw v1s put on yesterday, my plates arent even ready yet haha.


----------



## Golf Cabrio 3.5 (Jan 19, 2012)

vegitarianwagen said:


> I just picked up this 01 last wednesday so that i could stop driving my mk4 so much. got the kw v1s put on yesterday, my plates arent even ready yet haha.


 Is it only 1.7'' lowered?How is the ride quality now?What size rims-tires are you having on the photos?Nice cabrio,enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## soolow (Jan 28, 2010)

polofreaks said:


> thats just some random rack layed on its not mounted . . . :bs:


 haha yes, it was just sitting there


----------



## cabrio20vt (May 19, 2009)

*my new wheels*


----------



## rix_1gp (Mar 11, 2012)

Some old pics of my cabrio vr6 T.....(no comments on the doors , thought it was a good idea at the time...:banghead 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## v.dubluv (Jan 5, 2009)

Me too!


----------



## lshee778 (May 24, 2010)

Not a "cabrio" but here's mine. As if I havent already whored it enough...


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

sinba said:


>


Any info on the size & offset on the NUE's?


----------



## tmmorin (May 10, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## nugent (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

Mine is neither Baller nor Slammed, but it is what it is I guess. Some fresh shots I snapped this morning.


----------



## Golf Cabrio 3.5 (Jan 19, 2012)

86vwgti8v said:


>


I'm sure F1 cars have more clearance than this


----------



## henroid2 (Mar 21, 2012)

rix_1gp said:


> Some old pics of my cabrio vr6 T.....(no comments on the doors , thought it was a good idea at the time...:banghead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car man, Where did you get that grill and which headlights are those?


----------



## der ceej (Sep 1, 2003)




----------



## PartyPooper (Sep 4, 2009)

Static, soon to be bagged.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

My crappy pics....


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

^^good deal^^ 









summer roller so I can work on my other one.


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

lowered it and textured the rubs. i think its looking tons better at this height


----------



## sashobas (Nov 15, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2119668-What-did-you-do-to-your-Mk2-do-today/page661


----------



## sashobas (Nov 15, 2008)

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/562161_475253979155601_1813466654_n.jpg


----------



## PartyPooper (Sep 4, 2009)

PartyPooper said:


> Static, soon to be bagged.


 ^ Up for sale. Or trade for a MkI diesel. :beer:


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

i've done some texture work and also created some NA "euro" turns. very simple process. i think i'm finally making some progress. Also throwback mono wiper haha


----------



## paulx24x (Jun 24, 2010)

Here is my cabrio work in progress haha


----------



## iwantacabby (Mar 19, 2012)

Any more slammed cabriolet pics guys!!!!!


----------



## gpowell (Mar 30, 2010)

*Another white one*

Here's mine, on a roll. My BeachVW 










Just for fun, both of my white and low:


----------



## marauder228vw (Jul 2, 2009)

uzi did it said:


> fat boy


how wde are these?


----------



## gunnarpaul (Mar 3, 2008)

aoj2108 said:


> Mine is neither Baller nor Slammed, but it is what it is I guess. Some fresh shots I snapped this morning.



Okay that smile says it all. Its all about Topless


----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

dash cunning said:


>


awesome! got a paint code?


----------



## ROB&hisVDUB (Feb 8, 2012)

Thought id share mine


----------



## Si5000 (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Dangerranger (May 4, 2010)

Can I play? :wave: :beer:


----------



## CabbyScott (Jun 27, 2011)

ROB&hisVDUB said:


> Thought id share mine


Where'd you get that other badge in the grill?


----------



## 8thwunder (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks like a badge of the decklid of a late split and early Bay window bus :thumbup:

http://www2.cip1.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=C16-211-687K


----------



## Erectician (Nov 4, 2012)

*'00 Cabby*









The Original post= http://dumpstered.blogspot.com/2012/11/my-cabby.html


----------



## thestu90 (Oct 19, 2009)

THE [ O o \=====vr6=/ o O ] STU


----------



## Erectician (Nov 4, 2012)

thestu90 said:


> THE [ O o \=====vr6=/ o O ] STU


----------



## wrathofpaul (Apr 5, 2012)

Volkswagger


----------



## 4G63Turbo (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## marauder228vw (Jul 2, 2009)

4G63Turbo said:


>


dope


----------



## bugsy98nb (Oct 31, 2003)

ROB&hisVDUB said:


> Thought id share mine


how did you attache the old school volkswagen script to the grill ??:thumbup:


----------



## bugsy98nb (Oct 31, 2003)

Heres my baby 85 wolfsburg ed.


----------



## 71StyleWagon (Mar 18, 2010)

My first pic of my cabby....bought it at my auction 99' 105k miles payed $1900 for it...just put a set of rokkors on it New Year's Day .... Reminds me a lot of my 01 1.8t Jetta I love the power it has compared to my fastback and squareback that I have been daily driving for the last year !


----------



## maartennpolo (Jan 8, 2013)

very nice !!

this is mine:


----------



## 71StyleWagon (Mar 18, 2010)

maartennpolo said:


> very nice !!
> 
> this is mine:


Love the wheels!!! Specs????


----------



## ROB&hisVDUB (Feb 8, 2012)

bugsy98nb said:


> how did you attache the old school volkswagen script to the grill ??:thumbup:


you cant really see but i actually attached it with tiny zip ties :laugh:


----------



## ROB&hisVDUB (Feb 8, 2012)

CabbyScott said:


> Where'd you get that other badge in the grill?


I found that badge in the junkyard near some late 60 vw bus's...not sure if it came from them or not just thought it was unique


----------



## 71StyleWagon (Mar 18, 2010)

^^^ I got some extra volkswagen script badges from my type 3s if ya interested


----------



## bugsy98nb (Oct 31, 2003)

ROB&hisVDUB said:


> you cant really see but i actually attached it with tiny zip ties :laugh:


Cool may have to put one on mine


----------



## maartennpolo (Jan 8, 2013)

71StyleWagon said:


> Love the wheels!!! Specs????


Bbs Lemans replica...17x 7,5j et 35
Sold already! Looking for some new wheels now


----------



## Slow12v (Mar 25, 2011)

Haven't owned it long but i love it


----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

ROB&hisVDUB said:


> Thought id share mine


I frickin love your steelies!! are those widened or some brand ive never seen?


----------



## 71StyleWagon (Mar 18, 2010)

It has round headlights....


----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

shabby_cabby said:


>


absolutely gorgeous, love the wood plank roof rack


----------



## ROB&hisVDUB (Feb 8, 2012)

mattchirhart said:


> I frickin love your steelies!! are those widened or some brand ive never seen?


Thanks bro! Your correct they are widened steelies 15x8 0 offset all around. funny story is i actually took the steelies off my moms saturn s series re-barreled them and gave her my mk3 cabrio wheels lol :laugh: worked out great! but sadly these are sold and now working on some more aggressive widened steelies with 1990 jetta faces and corrado caps


----------



## xavw (Aug 24, 2006)

*my 1981*


----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

ROB&hisVDUB said:


> Thanks bro! Your correct they are widened steelies 15x8 0 offset all around. funny story is i actually took the steelies off my moms saturn s series re-barreled them and gave her my mk3 cabrio wheels lol :laugh: worked out great! but sadly these are sold and now working on some more aggressive widened steelies with 1990 jetta faces and corrado caps


They're 15x8's with a zero offset? Unmolested arches? And any clearance issues? I'm trying to find wheels for mine right now and the zero offsets seem way to out there. Troll all you want guys but I'm looking at 15x8 Rota grid v's


----------



## ROB&hisVDUB (Feb 8, 2012)

mattchirhart said:


> They're 15x8's with a zero offset? Unmolested arches? And any clearance issues? I'm trying to find wheels for mine right now and the zero offsets seem way to out there. Troll all you want guys but I'm looking at 15x8 Rota grid v's


oh no under those flares i actually took an angle grinder and cut off 3/4 of the original fenders underneath and slapped on some 3mm double side tape to attatch the flares back on lol plus i ran 195/45/15 federal tire which was perfect to crank my coils on. i see those wheels on miatas alot never seen them on a cabriolet...atleast your doing something differnt :beer::beer:


----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice bro, she looks beautiful. I'll be going with the same red as yours, and a beige top with matched rims  how much space do you have between the coilovers and the inside lip of the rim? And tire sidewalk and coilover? :beer: here's to slammed red cabbys


----------



## ROB&hisVDUB (Feb 8, 2012)

mattchirhart said:


> Nice bro, she looks beautiful. I'll be going with the same red as yours, and a beige top with matched rims  how much space do you have between the coilovers and the inside lip of the rim? And tire sidewalk and coilover? :beer: here's to slammed red cabbys


Thanks bro! Red cabbys FTW :heart::heart::heart: send me pics when your finished with your build i would love to see it  well my rims had an offset of +0 so it had about an 1/4 inch clearance and i had to run a 6mm spacer to clear my calipers lol as far as tire from coilover...dont run anything over a 50 sidewall series and you'll be just fine.

This is my set up after the widened steelies... BBS LM-R 15x8 +10 all around....running a 165/45/15 federal...i have about 1/2 inch clearance from rim to coils and tire sidewall is far from hitting my coils


----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

Will do, I have a ways to go right now. I'm stuck right now between a 195/45, 195/50, and a big old 225/45.... I love fat tires so I'm not sure what size yet. The only problem with the 225/45 is that I won't be able to slam it. I'm stuck between Togo process r1r's and r888's. Neither have longevity going for them but they would be a blast.


----------



## ROB&hisVDUB (Feb 8, 2012)

i personally would run the 195/50...it still gives you that beefy look and you wouldn't run into any problems lowering your car. 

check out this website for a visual on what tire to run on your 15x8's
http://tyrestretch.com/ 
hope this helps :beer:


----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

I love the stretch, but I love my contact patch  I may buy a welder and reshape my wheelwells if I need to. If not, I have a welder. I just feel like more tire will give my Cabby the illusion of big balls.


----------



## cabrio20vt (May 19, 2009)

on VAG-FEST 2012 Belgium Lommel


----------



## azer90 (May 5, 2011)

Here's mine as she sits now, photo shoot coming soon


----------



## 93VWCabbi (Jul 11, 2009)

VAG Fair 12' 










H2oi 12'... had some fun on the way down. Lowered it a little more. Taking my helpers out soon to go down some more :laugh:


----------



## philrussell (Dec 14, 2010)

my 88.. sold the rims.. p-slots for next spring


----------



## MkBean (Jun 21, 2010)

*my '82*

heres my '82


----------



## xamx (Feb 9, 2010)

from a little while ago..


----------



## racecab (Oct 3, 2011)

i have lots of love for this thread 

my topless


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

God damn!!! 
Wheel specs?


----------



## racecab (Oct 3, 2011)

86vwgti8v said:


> God damn!!!
> Wheel specs?


 if ur asking me that, they r 16x9.5 all around not sure of the et thou would have to double check cheers, no spacers, full camber in front.


----------



## 71StyleWagon (Mar 18, 2010)

Anybody got pics of cabrios on Porsche turbo wheels...."twists" 

Need to convince my wife that a waterpumper on Porsche wheels is still cool...I got 2 sets in the pipeline that I'm looking to purchase.


----------



## A6AvantQ (Feb 12, 2007)

My 95 with (stock for the moment) OBD1 ABA & 02J conversion on 18x8 TSW Revo's, Sprint Race coils and Tokico Struts. 2.5" Techtonics Borla Stainless w/ CAT delete, Euro VR6 lip, Corrado front disc conversion, MK3 Jetta rear disc conversion w/ all stainless lines...


----------



## A6AvantQ (Feb 12, 2007)

Trans swap 










In!


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

racecab said:


> if ur asking me that, they r 16x9.5 all around not sure of the et thou would have to double check cheers, no spacers, full camber in front.


 Fender work? 
How much camber out back?


----------



## racecab (Oct 3, 2011)

86vwgti8v said:


> Fender work?
> How much camber out back?


 lots of fender work !!! n oem in the rear 

previous owner did this 
























































ic: :laugh:


----------



## azer90 (May 5, 2011)

My daily


----------



## riotbeast (Mar 17, 2008)

Just installed some
Jom coils i got for dirt over the weekend into the vr project, oil pan has about a half inch clearence at this height 
Probly end up raising it up so theirs about a pinky finger worth of wheel gap and redo motor mounts so that sits a little higher... Time will tell


----------



## SlayStation (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## b6lovin (Aug 15, 2007)

Here's my lump as of a few months ago... Currently getting a LOT of work done on it... Hope it's ready by SOWO.


----------



## 4G63Turbo (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 71StyleWagon (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## sleeper A60 (Sep 30, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## MRosier (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

I like this thread. :thumbup:

Just picked up a '97, and after some work, will post pics.


----------



## 93VWCabbi (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## 93VWCabbi (Jul 11, 2009)

It's static


----------



## shabby_cabby (Aug 26, 2011)

93VWCabbi said:


> It's static


joe, are those 16's?


----------



## 71StyleWagon (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

93VWCabbi said:


> It's static


Did you custom-made that front bumper rub strip? It looks like an OEM Euro one but the license tag indentation is too short for a euro plate.


----------



## 93VWCabbi (Jul 11, 2009)

shabby_cabby said:


> joe, are those 16's?


These are 15's


----------



## shabby_cabby (Aug 26, 2011)

93VWCabbi said:


> These are 15's


wheel gap? its hard to see in the pic.. what size tires?


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

Sent from my LG-P769 using Tapatalk 2

Turbo vr6 look in my build thread in my sig.


----------



## GingermanGolf (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## 93VWCabbi (Jul 11, 2009)

shabby_cabby said:


> wheel gap? its hard to see in the pic.. what size tires?


No wheel gap. 165/50 up front & 195/45 in the rear


----------



## 93VWCabbi (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## vr6? (May 16, 2011)




----------



## maartennpolo (Jan 8, 2013)

my cabrio


----------



## dieselinside (Jul 8, 2010)

.


----------



## CabrioJon (Feb 9, 2013)

*My cabrio*

Mine when i got it and a couple more recent pics, hate on my front end if you like, most people do. 
Just got the coils on so waiting for the springs to settle before i really crank it down.


----------



## 4G63Turbo (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Slow12v (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## xamx (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## mk3ster (Jun 1, 2013)

lifeisphunke said:


> posted in the mk3 stance thread...


What wheels are these??? size, specks, and tires??? it looks soo goodopcorn:


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

A pic of Cinnabar from yesterday


----------



## timarc (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

My basket


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Crappy pic but you get the idea.


----------



## smoothazz337 (Nov 29, 2003)

Not a Cabrio but funk it...


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## ElBebo (Apr 20, 2004)

*93 Collector's Edition*

:vampire: umpkin:




Miami, FL :beer:

CWBikes


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## racecab (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## RW (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## RW (Mar 21, 2008)

99.5CabrioVR6


----------



## RW (Mar 21, 2008)

Rollin' on rebuilt BBS RSII's with Gold BBS bolts, and polished conical BBS caps.


----------



## RW (Mar 21, 2008)

Built NOT Bought!!!


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## davetaylor (May 19, 2004)

Here's my 2000 with Raceland coilovers and Boxster S 17x7s all the way around on 15mm H&R adapters. Yes, I have the door trim and no I haven't washed it in a while. It's a work in progress.


----------



## Vr6_mk3.5 (Aug 1, 2013)

heres my 2000 VR6 swapped Cabrio from beginning to current in 4 months

when i got it with a blown 2.0









Finished product overall!


----------



## MK3_Steven (Apr 28, 2008)

H2o 2012

















How it sits now


----------



## paulx24x (Jun 24, 2010)

MK3_Steven said:


> let's see the interior with hose brides in!!


----------



## MK3_Steven (Apr 28, 2008)

paulx24x said:


> MK3_Steven said:
> 
> 
> > let's see the interior with hose brides in!!
> ...


----------



## lowlifepope (Nov 20, 2013)

*how do i share*

hi how do I share photoas on this page thanks


----------



## lowlifepope (Nov 20, 2013)

*my swag cabz*

http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/...0153451170970554_1462002689_n_zps098671bc.jpg


----------



## lowlifepope (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## lowlifepope (Nov 20, 2013)

*the slammed swag cabz*


----------



## lowlifepope (Nov 20, 2013)

*a side shot*


----------



## lowlifepope (Nov 20, 2013)

*a shot of r32 bumper*


----------



## lowlifepope (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## lowlifepope (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## Barney_ZA (Jul 21, 2012)

some love from South Africa with my 132kw 1.8t conversion


----------



## Mattmk3 (Mar 28, 2013)

My 98 cabrio from mass


----------



## Dumpedcabby (Apr 28, 2014)

*Heres my "baller" stanced cabby sittin on 15x9 widened Corrado steelies*

Considering the amount of money it took to get the steelies, get them widened, get them custom painted, I am going to call them "baller". If I was a BBS guy I woulda went that route lol.


----------



## Mrpapageorgio (Mar 16, 2014)

My 88 Azur


----------



## WhtRabbit85 (Jan 29, 2015)

*'85 "White Rabbit"*

May not look like much, but it's definitely slammed. And I could slam it even lower. Just don't feel like gong that low.


----------



## Mrpapageorgio (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## cabrio20vt (May 19, 2009)




----------



## cabrio20vt (May 19, 2009)




----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)




----------



## Jeremy_Bentham (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Ososlow (Jan 25, 2012)

not baller or slammed yet. Just bought today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xamx (Feb 9, 2010)

from h20i in oct 2015

02110006 by Anthony Mealie, on Flickr


----------



## goneeuro (May 18, 2004)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## airman401 (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)




----------



## ballbagvw (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi guys, I just bought this little minter for my wife. 2 previous owners 100k, full service history, the power hood is in absolutely fantastic condition. 

We want to lower slightly ans put some 16's/17's on it but we don't want it too low as it's her daily driver with two kids.

What do you guys reckon, 30mm springs and 16's? Has anyone got any specs to go with their pics?







Thanks in advance

Jay


----------



## paulx24x (Jun 24, 2010)

Dumpedcabby said:


> Considering the amount of money it took to get the steelies, get them widened, get them custom painted, I am going to call them "baller". If I was a BBS guy I woulda went that route lol.


Corrado steelies??? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremy_Bentham (Jul 10, 2012)

Updated version of mine, since my last post here.


----------



## Mrpapageorgio (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## MK5SLVRBLLT (Dec 26, 2015)

this thread is inspiring :thumbup: 

ill throw in my recent contribution


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

[/URL]

don't have any real pics yet with euro trunk.


----------



## matti.l (Apr 7, 2005)




----------



## Mrpapageorgio (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Mrpapageorgio (Mar 16, 2014)

Scored some old skool MOMO IDEA wheels.... Diggin the look


----------



## ElBebo (Apr 20, 2004)

*1992 VW Cabriolet Rotiform BLQ's*

January 2018 Thread Revival / Show your ride here.






Miami FL ROIWAT


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## Mrpapageorgio (Mar 16, 2014)

I dig that.... tres kool


----------



## MK5SLVRBLLT (Dec 26, 2015)

2018 revival :thumbup:


----------



## Mrpapageorgio (Mar 16, 2014)

Quick walk around

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aK0tomKD0As&t=8s


----------



## Mrpapageorgio (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## OrioKyCabby99 (Dec 25, 2018)

Work in progress 99 VDub Cabrio
Bought the car last December with 115k had stock wheels but came with coilovers and a turbo muffler cold air intake. Most of it is complete meaning I don't want to do much more to it.. aside from paint and body custom headlights and completely redo the interior. I am going to lower it and I've put some 15x7 basset steelies wrapped with some 165/45 R15s









Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrpapageorgio (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## w0ody (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Mrpapageorgio (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## artvinli08 (Feb 1, 2015)

*my cabrio türkey*


----------



## 96 GT3 Cabriolet (Aug 2, 2019)

I would like to post a picture of my 96 GT 3 Cabriolet. But I can't figure out where the upload picture button is. &#55358;&#56692; if anyone can enlighten me, I'll show you mine,seeing how everyone else is showing theirs.


----------



## Mrpapageorgio (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## ElBebo (Apr 20, 2004)

*1992 VW Black Cabby #blqcab*

Miami FL / Triple Black Volkswagen Cabriolet Carat







Zender Rotiform BLQ 17 5x100


----------



## 2.slowduo (Sep 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.slowduo (Sep 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derick.wurst (10 mo ago)

My 2001.


----------

